

Nuclear thermal rocket - keenerd
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_thermal_rocket

======
keenerd
Sigh. Thank you mods for removing the only reason this page is currently
relevant.

Original title was "The rocket that would have gotten us to Mars in 1978".
Which is completely truthful, uneditorialized and why folks might be
interested in this bit of dead-end technology.

